
The commas that cost companies millions - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20180723-the-commas-that-cost-companies-millions
======
pm24601
Short simple declarative sentences solve the "comma" problem. Do not use
commas. Do not use complex subjunctive clauses.

